# Rookie needs help Please



## splash1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bacon2 yel.jpg



__ splash1
__ Jul 14, 2013






I just finished my first ever brine and used the recipe of a dry rub from the book  Charcuterie.

I had the option of adding real maple syrup or honey to the bellies and I did one of each.  Dummy me did not mark them so I don't know which is which.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I just took them out after 8 days, rinsed them and now have em in a cold water soak.

I'm confused as to why one has yellow fat (on the right) and one has white fat?  Was it because of the maple syrup vs honey or did I mess up?

Would appreciate comments so I can go forward with confidence.

Thank you all.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2013)

.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..........     Smoke 'em and eat 'em.......     taste test should reveal quite a bit......      Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 14, 2013)

You should be doing a Fry Test to verify the Saltiness is to your liking. That may give an indication which is which and a chance to add more Maple. I never messed with Maple Bacon but I would be afraid that if you can't smell it it's not going to give much flavor...JJ


----------

